# FX5 or 2080 pro?



## mfcphil (31 Jan 2010)

About ready to set up the new 240l tank and I buying new filter....but which one?

Fluval FX5

or

Eheim pro 3  2080


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (31 Jan 2010)

mfcphil said:
			
		

> About ready to set up the new 240l tank and I buying new filter....but which one?
> 
> Fluval FX5
> 
> ...




When I was looking for a new filter unit - I considered the above two and I decided on the 2080 - superb unit and not had any problems - touch wood. Have a read at the attached thread short cut.

viewtopic.php?f=38&t=9365#p100615

Regards
Paul.


----------



## mfcphil (31 Jan 2010)

Having read that thread it suggest buying 2 of these...at nearly Â£300 with media thats a crazy amount of cash  :?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (31 Jan 2010)

mfcphil said:
			
		

> Having read that thread it suggest buying 2 of these...at nearly Â£300 with media thats a crazy amount of cash  :?




Phil

Yes 2 off in the relation to 10 x the turn over of water - I have 1 x 2080 running on a 200 litre tank, approx. output of filter is 900 - 1000 litres per hour which gives me 5 x the turn of water. I bought my filter from these poeple http://www.ultimateaquatics.co.uk/acata ... _2080.html who at the time of purchase were the cheapest. There are plenty of other filters on the market and I am sure that you will find one or two to suit your price bracket.

Regards
paul.


----------



## mfcphil (31 Jan 2010)

does anyone have advice on filters for a 240l tank, which will give the required 10x ratio


----------



## Nelson (31 Jan 2010)

you could get a 2080 and a koralia or 2.
or 2x JBL E1500  http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/fish/filt ... jbl/102999 .i think free shipping.
have a read
viewtopic.php?f=38&t=2592&p=27719&hilit=+e1500#p27719


----------



## Ross (31 Jan 2010)

I have got one of those JBL filters on my tank and there very good  I have not had any problems with it.


----------



## mfcphil (31 Jan 2010)

what if I get the 2080 pro and keep my fluval 305?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (31 Jan 2010)

mfcphil said:
			
		

> what if I get the 2080 pro and keep my fluval 305?



Phil

What up with the 305 - have you thought of doubling up with the 305 or do you want another filter unit.

Regards
paul.


----------



## Garuf (31 Jan 2010)

I have a Fx5 I'll probably never use and that says it 3000 and something lph. The medi baskets are huge but it's mostly pond sponge so you could use an fx5 with the media from your 305 in, I'm pretty sure the ceramic media is about the same in volume.


----------



## mfcphil (31 Jan 2010)

Will the FX5 be enough for the 240l tank though?

Also getting conflicting reports about the FX5 with people saying the Eheim is far better....but could not afford two of them to get the required 10 times ratio


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Jan 2010)

mfcphil said:
			
		

> Will the FX5 be enough for the 240l tank though?
> 
> Also getting conflicting reports about the FX5 with people saying the Eheim is far better....but could not afford two of them to get the required 10 times ratio



you can just use a powerhead to bring the 10x turnover up.

I use a Tetratec EX1200 (1200l/ph) & a 2300l/ph koralia on my 216l. Much cheaper option.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (31 Jan 2010)

mfcphil said:
			
		

> Will the FX5 be enough for the 240l tank though?
> 
> Also getting conflicting reports about the FX5 with people saying the Eheim is far better....but could not afford two of them to get the required 10 times ratio



Phil

I was using a TT1200 and swapped to a Eheim 2080 which has an OEM flow rate of 1700 lph - but once full of media the flow rate has been reduced to approx. 1000 lph and I would image that all OEM flow rates are compromised when full of media. I contacted Eheim and enquired about the flow rate once full of media - email recieved from Eheim stating that they cannot comment on the output of the filter once full of media. 

Apart from the reduction in flow I cannot fault mine.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## mfcphil (31 Jan 2010)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> mfcphil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cheers Paul

What size tank do you have? Is this the only filter you have running or do you supplement it with something else?


----------



## Garuf (31 Jan 2010)

If moneys an issue I might be able to sell you my fx5 I don't like korlalias in tanks because they're so intrussive but you really want argue there effective ness if your on a budget. 

I'd say a fx5 is enough but I'd still want two because I'm flow greedy these days, I personally think that the 10x is too low. I'm aiming for 15-20 as a minimum. The 10x times flow guideline was always a minimum rating. I used my fx5 for about 3 weeks but I really liked it, the quailty is good they extremely poweful I'd be guessing that the flow is closer to 70% of the quoted lph rather than the 50% associated with ehiems, the only real pay off is that you have to change the pipes to improve the flow and it's not as quiet as an ehiem. That can be solved with clever padding of the stand (see the guy who did that mountain tank called up the scarps).


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (31 Jan 2010)

Cheers Paul

What size tank do you have? Is this the only filter you have running or do you supplement it with something else?[/quote]

Phil

I have a Aquaone AR980, 217 litre and with the gravel I would say its approx 200 litres I have no additional kit / kits for water circulation and all my water is filtered through the 2080. The only modification I have carried out was to bin the OEM spray bar and fit a glass lily pipe which in my eye's has given me a more even / steady flow rate rather than a series of point and squirts which you get with a sprinkle bar. Picy attached to prove the above statement.






Regards
Paul.


----------



## andyh (31 Jan 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I used my fx5 for about 3 weeks but I really liked it, the quailty is good they extremely poweful I'd be guessing that the flow is closer to 70% of the quoted lph rather than the 50% associated with ehiems, the only real pay off is that you have to change the pipes to improve the flow and it's not as quiet as an ehiem. That can be solved with clever padding of the stand



Garuf, whilst i know you know your stuff, I would suggest that your opinion/comment on the flow of eheims to 50% of whats stated to be a little bold   (Andy ducks behind the sofa for cover!  )

I have run many eheims over the years and found that not to be the case. I am Running a number at the moment on my setups and yes you get drop off like any filter but no way is it 50%, but then again that's just my experience and is not backed up by scientific testing. I suppose if i had the time i could you use my degree in fluid dynamics to analyze and put forward a compelling case, but i need a beer so i wont bother       

I personally think that the manufacturers do it the right way be telling you the overall flow of the pump, as the number of variations of filter media is crazy. That way you can choose it all yourself. 

I think what they do wrong is telling you that it suits a certain size tank. This can vary massively depending on what you are keeping say you keep big fish, this means large waste volume so again this is different kit selection to that of say a tank of Malawi Cichlids or a planted tank. They should just come with pump output and let the consumer choose.

Has anybody played around with all the different brands of media to see which gives flow? Balls, Hoops etc?

Phil, i would go eheim, they are bomb proof, silent and last for years. 
But once again that's like asking which is better Audi or BMW?  ................Its Audi by the way!


----------



## Garuf (31 Jan 2010)

I've got 2 ehiems a 2213 and a 2224 and the 2213 gave me a rounded up figure of 220 lph and the 2224 gave 330 lph I make this roughly 50% of their stated turnover. 

I'd love to see some fluid dynamics produced for the output shapes that would make the best shape, I've got suspisions that lilys and jets style outputs could be refined and are long overdue a bit of science on producing an output to give most effect flow for most applications.


----------



## mfcphil (31 Jan 2010)

Thanks Paul and nice tank mate!


----------



## mfcphil (31 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the input guys....I have just paid for the ...EHEIM 2080 PRO 3 PLUS MEDIA SET......

I do have a Eheim Compact 2000 which I could attach to the spray bar


----------



## Themuleous (31 Jan 2010)

Ive got an 2080 on my 250lt tank and whilst its a great filter, at only 1700lph its a lot of money for not that much power. I'm actaully thinking of swapping it for JBL e1500 as its got quite a humm to it.  Cant fault it as a piece of equipment though.

I also have a compact +3000 running in the tank for flow.

Sam


----------



## andyh (31 Jan 2010)

> I've got 2 ehiems a 2213 and a 2224 and the 2213 gave me a rounded up figure of 220 lph and the 2224 gave 330 lph I make this roughly 50% of their stated turnover.



Interesting, How do you measure this? 



> I'd love to see some fluid dynamics produced for the output shapes that would make the best shape, I've got suspisions that lilys and jets style outputs could be refined and are long overdue a bit of science on producing an output to give most effect flow for most applications.



I think your right, I am a big fan of the pinched jet style outlets. I cant get on with Lily pipes as i just don't think they create enough flow/current.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (31 Jan 2010)

mfcphil said:
			
		

> Thanks Paul and nice tank mate!




Thx Phil for your comment, its getting there still lots more to do.

Paul.


----------



## Garuf (31 Jan 2010)

I took the filter and using a pair of stable buckets mearured how much water was taken from one bucket to the other within 5minutes then multiplied it by 30 to give the number of lph it's actually delivering.


----------



## sanj (17 Feb 2010)

Probably a bit late, but i have both Fx5x2 (2,300l/h ea) and the 2080 (1700l/h) and in my experiance they are both good pieces of kit and have been reliable. I also have 2x Tetra tecs ex1200 too and I have had some issues with these over the same period (~2 years) although Tetra have good customer service.

Price issue go FX5, downside on this is the 1" corrugated blacke tubing, not great if you have an open minimalist setupand dont want to restrict flow, otherwise not a problem. Smaller filter capacity about 6litres vs 12 litres for the 2080. 

Eheim very nice but a lot more expensive, standard 16mm tubing though.


----------



## mfcphil (17 Feb 2010)

Thanks Sanj....I bought the Eheim 2080


----------



## sanj (20 Feb 2010)

Good move, all in all the best make overall imo.


----------

